# Problème pilote Macbook sous Win10



## JustMonika (4 Février 2018)

Bonjour a tous

Je suis désespéré, je viens tout juste d'installer windows 10 (64) sur une seconde partition de mon macbook via Bootcamp, jusqu’à la pas de souci tout fonctionne parfaitement, mis a part le son.

Les pilotes que windows a installé sont censé être fonctionnelle.

Je suppose que Windows ne m'installe pas les bon pilotes mais malgré mes recherches et multiples tentatives je ne trouve aucun pilote qui correspond a mon matériel


Système d'exploitation

Windows 10 ‎(X64)‎ 1709
Date d'installation: 03/02/2018

Processeur

Intel Core i5 5350U Cadencé à 1.80 GHz
Fréquence mesurée (core0): 799.81 MHz
Nombre de coeurs: 2 physique(s), 4 logique(s)
Socket: Socket 1168 BGA
Température CPU (core 0): 55 °C

Carte mère

Apple Inc. Mac-937CB26E2E02BB01 MacBookAir7,2
Numéro de série (carte mère): FV97187087NJ22L16
SKU Number: System SKU#
Version du bios: MBA71.88Z.0171.B00.1708072210
Date: 07/08/2017

Chipset

Pont nord : Intel Broadwell-U
Identifiant de révision: 09
Pont sud : Intel Broadwell-U PCH L-P
Identifiant de révision: 03

Mémoire

7.91 Go de mémoire totale de type DDR3 à 799.85 MHz
Timings mémoire: 12.0 clocks-15 clocks-15 clocks-34 clocks-1 TT

Carte Graphique

Intel(R) HD Graphics 6000
Version DirectX installée: 11.0

Disque dur

Disque dur APPLE SD Card Reader USB Device
SSD APPLESSDSM0256G de 233.76 Go SATA III
Firmware: BXZ33A0Q
Version du SATA: SATA Rev 2.6
Numéro de série: S2XVNY1J242924

Réseau

Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Type d'adaptateur: IEEE 802.11 wireless
Broadcom Limited BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter
Type d'adaptateur: IEEE 802.11 wireless
Software Loopback Interface 1
Type d'adaptateur: Loopback

Cartes multimedia

Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller
Broadcom Limited 720p FaceTime HD Camera


PS : les pilotes de la carte multimédia ne sont pas installé comme je peux voir dans la gestion des périphérique, je sais pas si il y a un rapport, Contrôler Multimédia : PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1570&SUBSYS_157014E4&REV_00\000000FFFF00000000

Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2018)

Il serait intéressant de connaitre quel Mac tu possèdes, c'est la moindre des choses ! Depuis le Bureau, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


JustMonika a dit:


> Je suppose que Windows ne m'installe pas les bon pilotes mais malgré mes recherches et multiples tentatives je ne trouve aucun pilote qui correspond a mon matériel


A la base, Assistant Boot Camp demande de télécharger des pilotes. Si on accepte, on insère une clé USB ou disque dur USB formaté en FAT32 (MS-DOS). Une fois l'installation de Windows terminée, depuis l'Explorateur de fichiers, on fait un double-clic sur le fichier *setup.exe* qui lancera l'installation de tous les pilotes/drivers nécessaires.

Est-ce que tu as fait tout cela ?

Dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques de Windows, s'il y a un problème, sur un pilote/driver posant problème, il y aura systématiquement une icône en forme de triangle avec un point d'exclamation. Tu fais un double-clic dessus, soit tu sélectionnes Supprimer, auquel cas au redémarrage Windows cherchera le meilleur pilote, soit tu sélectionnes Mettre à jour.


----------



## JustMonika (4 Février 2018)

Bonsoir, merci de ta réponse,

Bootcamp me permet juste de crée une partition sur laquelle j'ai lancé l'installation de wndows, bootcamp ne me propose rien d'autres, tout se fait sur windows 10 ensuite.

Les pilotes audio sont censé étre fonctionnelle il y a aucun problème au niveau des périphériques audio mis a part UN périphérique "Controleur Multimedia" PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1570&SUBSYS_157014E4&REV_00\000000FFFF00000000 qui n'est pas installé

Donc soit la cause vient des pilotes de ce périphérique manquant soit les pilotes audio installé par windows ne sont pas les bons, dans les deux cas il m'est impossible de mettre la main sur les bon pilotes après de nombreuse recherches et tentatives

Si bootcamp est capable d'installer les bon pilotes comme le dit Apple dans leur assistance c'est que ces pilotes doivent bien exister quelques part


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Il serait intéressant de connaitre quel Mac tu possèdes, c'est la moindre des choses ! Depuis le Bureau, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


Il serait intéressant de tout lire et surtout de répondre, non ?


----------



## JustMonika (4 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Il serait intéressant de tout lire et surtout de répondre, non ?



Macbook air
*10.13 High Sierra*
et ma config est dans mon premier poste


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> A la base, Assistant Boot Camp demande de télécharger des pilotes. Si on accepte, on insère une clé USB ou disque dur USB formaté en FAT32 (MS-DOS). Une fois l'installation de Windows terminée, depuis l'Explorateur de fichiers, on fait un double-clic sur le fichier *setup.exe* qui lancera l'installation de tous les pilotes/drivers nécessaires.
> 
> Est-ce que tu as fait tout cela ?
> 
> Dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques de Windows, s'il y a un problème, sur un pilote/driver posant problème, il y aura systématiquement une icône en forme de triangle avec un point d'exclamation. Tu fais un double-clic dessus, soit tu sélectionnes Supprimer, auquel cas au redémarrage Windows cherchera le meilleur pilote, soit tu sélectionnes Mettre à jour.


On continue, et ?


----------



## JustMonika (4 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> On continue, et ?



Bootcamp ne me propose rien d'autre que de crée une partition avec windows, j'ai inséré aucune clé usb, j'ai vu aucune proposition en rapport avec des pilotes de la part de bootcamp, quand windows 10 s'installe il détecte automatiquement les pilotes et les installes

Dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques de Windows il y a bien un périphérique non installé, il s’agit de "Controleur Multimedia" (PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1570&SUBSYS_157014E4&REV_00\000000FFFF00000000)

Tout le reste est fonctionnelle

"Tu fais un double-clic dessus, soit tu sélectionnes Supprimer, auquel cas au redémarrage Windows cherchera le meilleur pilote, soit tu sélectionnes Mettre à jour."

Déjà fait tout ça, j'ai mème passé tout l’après midi a installer tout les pilotes que windows me propose que ce soit pour le périphérique "Controleur Multimedia" ou pour le périphérique audio, rien ne fonctionne


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2018)

Désolé, mais Assistant Boot Camp propose obligatoirement dans l'ordre ces deux écrans…






Si oui, avec ton MBA de 2015, les pilotes seront téléchargés et installés en fin d'installation de Windows. Il n'y a pas autre chose à télécharger, sauf à faire ce que je mentionne en réponse  #2 depuis le Gestionnaire de périphériques de Windows. Sous macOS, il n'y aura rien de plus à télécharger.

Ton fichier .iso de Windows 10 est bien un original téléchargé depuis le site officiel de chez Microsoft ?


----------



## JustMonika (4 Février 2018)

J'ai jamais eu le premier écran, quand j'ai ouvert bootcamp j'avais directement le second écran et ensuite bootcamp a fait le reste, rien d'autre


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2018)

Même pas celui-là ?


----------



## JustMonika (4 Février 2018)

Non promis, rien de tout ça, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je trouve pas de solution a mon problème car tout le monde mème l'assistance Apple sur leur site renvois vers Bootcamp qui est censé installer les pilotes, mais c'est totalement faux ou alors c'est pas mon cas

Il y a bien un moyen de trouver des pilotes qui corresponde a mon matériel autrement que par Bootcamp ?


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2018)

JustMonika a dit:


> Il y a bien un moyen de trouver des pilotes qui corresponde a mon matériel autrement que par Bootcamp ?


Si tu relis bien mes réponses, tu ne pourras faire une mise à jour de certains pilotes/drivers pour Windows que depuis SON *Gestionnaire de périphériques* en vérifiant qu'aucun pilote n'affiche un triangle jaune avec un point d'exclamation.


----------



## JustMonika (4 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu relis bien mes réponses, tu ne pourras faire une mise à jour de certains pilotes/drivers pour Windows que depuis SON *Gestionnaire de périphériques* en vérifiant qu'aucun pilote n'affiche un triangle jaune avec un point d'exclamation.



 Mais j'ai déjà fait tout ca, windows ne trouve pas de pilote pour le périphérique "Contrôleur Multimedia" et le périphérique audio est censé étre fonctionnelle, j'ai meme passé tout l’après midi a installer manuellement tout les pilotes que propose window pour ces deux périphériques, j'ai également trouvé aucun pilotes sur le web qui fonctionne

Si une âme généreuse passe par la, je cherche les pilotes qui corresponde a mon périphérique audio sous windows 10 (64)

Merci


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2018)

JustMonika a dit:


> Si une âme généreuse passe par la, je cherche les pilotes qui corresponde a mon périphérique audio sous windows 10 (64)


Tsst, tsst, tsst, un pilote fourni par Apple est en fonction d'une gamme de matériel, donc lié avec le matériel interne d'un Mac.


JustMonika a dit:


> Si une âme généreuse passe par la, je cherche les pilotes qui corresponde a mon périphérique audio sous windows 10 (64)


Personne ne pourra te fournir le moindre pilote. Le son fonctionnant sous macOS, c'est uniquement que sous Windows qu'il faudra chercher et pas forcément un pilote, mais en commençant par tous les réglages audios et aussi vérifier que la touche clavier du son n'est pas activée. Quand tu agis sur les touches son de ton clavier, est-ce que le curseur bouge ?


----------



## JustMonika (4 Février 2018)

"Quand tu agis sur les touches son de ton clavier, est-ce que le curseur bouge ?"

Non parce que le clavier sous windows ne fonctionne pas comme sous OSX

Les réglages audios c'est évidement la première chose que j'ai regardé, je suis pas une bille en informatique non plus.


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2018)

JustMonika a dit:


> Non parce que le clavier sous windows ne fonctionne pas comme sous OSX


Je n'ai aucun problème aussi bien dans des machines virtuelles que dans une partition Boot Camp dans un disque USB en Thunderbolt et je n'ai jamais modifié quoi que ce soit. Ces touches sont opérationnelles après installation de Windows.


JustMonika a dit:


> Les réglages audios c'est évidement la première chose que j'ai regardé, je suis pas une bille en informatique non plus.


Le problème n'est pas d'être une bille ou pas, le problème est de vérifier tous les endroits ou il y aura des réglages sur le son/audio !


----------



## valback (5 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, je me permets de répondre à ce sujet car mon problème est sensiblement le même. Je n'ai pas de son sur Windows 10 sauf sur mes écouteurs blue-tooths. J'ai regardé dans le gestionnaire de périphérique et il y a effectivement un triangle jaune dans périphérique système pour contrôleur high definition audio. J'ai regardé le pilote, il est à jour d'après Windows mais le fournisseur du pilote est Microsoft ! J'imagine que le pilote doit venir d'Apple ?


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2018)

valback a dit:


> J'ai regardé dans le gestionnaire de périphérique et il y a effectivement un triangle jaune dans périphérique système pour contrôleur high definition audio.


C'est donc bien un problème de pilote. Soit tu fais un clic droit sur le triangle jaune en demandant une réinstallation, soit toujours en faisant un clic droit, tu sélectionnes Supprimer, dans ce dernier cas il faudra redémarrer et Windows trouvera qu'il manque un pilote et le réinstallera.


----------



## valback (5 Juin 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est donc bien un problème de pilote. Soit tu fais un clic droit sur le triangle jaune en demandant une réinstallation, soit toujours en faisant un clic droit, tu sélectionnes Supprimer, dans ce dernier cas il faudra redémarrer et Windows trouvera qu'il manque un pilote et le réinstallera.



Le bouton restaurer le pilote est grisé


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2018)

valback a dit:


> Le bouton restaurer le pilote est grisé


Pourquoi restaurer un pilote qui ne fonctionne pas ? Fais un clic sur Mettre à jour le pilote, si ça ne fonctionne pas, fais un clic sur le pilote avec un triangle jaune et sélectionne Supprimer. Comme mentionné après un redémarrage Windows trouvera un pilote manquant et le réinstallera. En cas d'échec, tu peux aussi relancer le fichier d'installation de pilotes que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp en relançant le fichier Setup.exe et voir ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## valback (5 Juin 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Pourquoi restaurer un pilote qui ne fonctionne pas ? Fais un clic sur Mettre à jour le pilote, si ça ne fonctionne pas, fais un clic sur le pilote avec un triangle jaune et sélectionne Supprimer. Comme mentionné après un redémarrage Windows trouvera un pilote manquant et le réinstallera. En cas d'échec, tu peux aussi relancer le fichier d'installation de pilotes que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp en relançant le fichier Setup.exe et voir ce qu'il se passe.



Lorsque je fais clique droit sur le triangle jaune il ne me propose que : Mettre à jour le pilote / Désactiver l'appareil / Désinstaller l'appareil. Je ne trouve nulle part comment désinstaller le pilote.
Et quand je cherche à mettre à jour le pilote Windows me dit qu'il est déjà à jour.

Edit : j'ai fait désinstaller l'appareil, puis j'ai relancer l'ordinateur. Et rien n'a changé


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2018)

valback a dit:


> Edit : j'ai fait désinstaller l'appareil, puis j'ai relancer l'ordinateur. Et rien n'a changé


Et tu as essayé ceci...


Locke a dit:


> En cas d'échec, tu peux aussi relancer le fichier d'installation de pilotes que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp en relançant le fichier Setup.exe et voir ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## valback (5 Juin 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Et tu as essayé ceci...



J'ai retéléchargé le dossier d'installation sur ma partition mac, puis relancé setup.exe sur windows 10, ça a relancé installation bootcamp, j'ai redémarré l'ordinateur et ... j'ai toujours le même problème :/


----------



## valback (6 Juin 2018)

J'ai l'impression que rien ne se passe quand je lance le setup.exe il me dit installation de bootcamp mais ensuite quand c'est fini, je ne peux pas trouver bootcamp nulle part et rien n'a changé.


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2018)

valback a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que rien ne se passe quand je lance le setup.exe


Le fichier *setup.exe* est à exécuter depuis Windows. Voici ce qui sera contenu dans une clé USB que l'on connectera dans la partition Windows...


----------



## valback (6 Juin 2018)

Oui oui c'est ce que j'ai fait... 
Sur ma clé je clique sur bootcamp, puis sur setup.exe...


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2018)

valback a dit:


> sur setup.exe


En faisant un clic droit sur le fichier setup.exe et en sélectionnant Exécuter en tant qu'Administrateur, il se passe quoi ?


----------



## valback (6 Juin 2018)

Une fois que l'installation bootcamp se termine je redémarre l'ordinateur... Et toujours pas de changement...


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2018)

valback a dit:


> Une fois que l'installation bootcamp se termine je redémarre l'ordinateur... Et toujours pas de changement...


Ta copie écran qui provient de ta version de macOS en cours indique bien que l'installation est terminée et réussie. Pour avoir accès la partition Windows, il faut quitter macOS. Tu redémarres tout en maintenant la touche *alt*, il s'affichera une icône Macintosh HD, une icône de la partition de récupération et une icône de Windows que tu sélectionneras en faisant un double clic dessus.


----------



## valback (7 Juin 2018)

Non non cette image provient de ma partition windows.


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2018)

Oups, l'image sous Windows est trompeuse.

Sinon, tu as installé quelle version de Windows, la dernière en cours qui est la 1803, le fichier .iso est Win10_1803_French_x64.iso ?


----------



## valback (11 Juin 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Oups, l'image sous Windows est trompeuse.
> 
> Sinon, tu as installé quelle version de Windows, la dernière en cours qui est la 1803, le fichier .iso est Win10_1803_French_x64.iso ?



Oui j'ai pris la derniere version et ce fichier .iso


----------



## Locke (11 Juin 2018)

Au fait, quand tu dis que tu n'as plus de son, tu ne peux pas entendre un .mp3 ? Sinon, dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques, un clic sur Désinstaller l'appareil, tu auras un message d'alerte, tu continues et tu redémarres. Le pilote sera automatiquement réinstallé et voit ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## valback (14 Juin 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Au fait, quand tu dis que tu n'as plus de son, tu ne peux pas entendre un .mp3 ? Sinon, dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques, un clic sur Désinstaller l'appareil, tu auras un message d'alerte, tu continues et tu redémarres. Le pilote sera automatiquement réinstallé et voit ce qu'il se passe.



Je n'ai aucun son. Sauf avec mes écouteurs bluetooths. 

Et j'ai déjà fait cette manip... 


valback a dit:


> Lorsque je fais clique droit sur le triangle jaune il ne me propose que : Mettre à jour le pilote / Désactiver l'appareil / Désinstaller l'appareil. Je ne trouve nulle part comment désinstaller le pilote.
> Et quand je cherche à mettre à jour le pilote Windows me dit qu'il est déjà à jour.
> 
> Edit : j'ai fait désinstaller l'appareil, puis j'ai relancer l'ordinateur. Et rien n'a changé


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2018)

Dans la barre des Tâches, si tu fais un clic droit sur l'icône du haut-parleur et que tu sélectionnes Ouvrir le mixeur de volume, tu as quoi ? De plus, dans le Panneau de configuration/Matériel et audio/Sons...



...que se passe-t-il si tu testes un son comme dans cet exemple...




Et tu as quoi dans Paramètres/Appareils Bluetooth et autres, ce type d'écran avec Audio activé...




 Et tant qu'à faire en bas, coche Jouer le son de démarrage de Windows.


----------



## Cabdent (6 Février 2019)

Bonjour à tous
Je suis désolé de déterrer un post qui a l'air sans solution mais j'ai le même soucis que les 2 collègues plus haut à savoir un son ne fonctionnant pas sous WIN10 sur un iMac 27 (iMac 2011 qui ne supporte pas officiellement Win10). Tout est identique avec ce qui a été dit c'est à dire un pilote introuvable par windows pour la carte son du Mac. A part le son tout fonctionne. Je peux même faire marcher le son via HDMI sur ecran secondaire (car la sortie son via HDMI est regie par la carte graphique Radeo 6970M). La question qui se pose pour moi est de savoir si c'est solvable ou si il faudrait qu'avant de progresser sur l'installation de mes logiciels sur ce Mac sous WIN10 j'abandonne tout simplement en installant WIN8 et Basta. Merci par avance les amis.


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2019)

Cabdent a dit:


> j'ai le même soucis que les 2 collègues plus haut à savoir un son ne fonctionnant pas sous WIN10 sur un iMac 27 (iMac 2011 qui ne supporte pas officiellement Win10). Tout est identique avec ce qui a été dit c'est à dire un pilote introuvable par windows pour la carte son du Mac.


Ca me paraît assez clair, ton iMac n'est pas éligible pour Windows 10, tu l'installes quand même, mais le problème est que les pilotes prévus par Assistant Boot Camp ne fonctionneront pas du fait de la non-reconnaissance de la carte mère pour la partie son. Si Windows Update ne propose et n'installe aucune mise à jour pour le son, c'est peine perdue.


----------



## Cabdent (7 Février 2019)

Merci Locke de ta réponse.
Je suis étonné tout de même car tu laisses entrevoir dans ta réponse que c’est quelque chose de rare d’installer Win 10 sur un Mac Late 2011 alors que je pensais plutôt à un secret de polichinelle.En effet, tout dans la configuration de mon Mac supporte sans soucis Win 10 et je pensais que c’etait très courant d’avoir installé Win 10 sur ce type de Mac.
J’ai suivi pour ma part cette vidéo :https://youtu.be/KJThhtD6ycs
Je pensais que c’etait tout à fait courant d’installer Win10 sur un IMac late 2011...
Cet ordinateur me sert au bureau il est donc important que ce soit fiable.
Donc concrètement tu me conseilles avant d’aller plus loin de desinstaller Win10 et de plutôt passer à Win8? Je le ferai si c’est plus fiable bien que c’etait Vraiment difficile d’installer Win10 et que j’y ai passé énormément de temps.
Tout est parfait sur win8 ou y a t il aussi quelques problèmes d’incompatibilité?
Une fois sur Win 8, y a t il des utilisateurs avec le même type de Mac qui ont essayé de faire la MAJ vers Win 10. Cela a t il marché?


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2019)

Cabdent a dit:


> Merci Locke de ta réponse.
> Je suis étonné tout de même car tu laisses entrevoir dans ta réponse que c’est quelque chose de rare d’installer Win 10 sur un Mac Late 2011 alors que je pensais plutôt à un secret de polichinelle


Il n'y a pas de secret de Polichinelle mais officiellement, ce n'est qu'à partir des modèles 2012... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...sur certains modèles 2011 et a priori avec un haut de gamme il est possible d'en faire l'installation, mais Apple n'en parle même pas. Tant mieux si tu y es parvenu, mais s'il y a des problèmes, dysfonctionnements, c'est à tes risques.


Cabdent a dit:


> Donc concrètement tu me conseilles avant d’aller plus loin de desinstaller Win10 et de plutôt passer à Win8? Je le ferai si c’est plus fiable bien que c’etait Vraiment difficile d’installer Win10 et que j’y ai passé énormément de temps.
> Tout est parfait sur win8 ou y a t il aussi quelques problèmes d’incompatibilité?
> Une fois sur Win 8, y a t il des utilisateurs avec le même type de Mac qui ont essayé de faire la MAJ vers Win 10. Cela a t il marché?


Si tu n'as pas de couac, tant mieux et reste comme ça. J'ai eu un iMac 2011 assez bien doté et impossible d'installer Windows 10, j'ai commencé par Windows et une astuce consistait à télécharger un fichier .exe _(qui n'existe pas)_ pour faire la mise à jour vers Windows 10.


----------



## Ombrage OS X (1 Juin 2019)

salut  les génies, j'ai un soucis similaire: l'installation des pilotes, je m'explique:

Je suis sur un iMac 2013 sous Mojave, je souhaite faire une partition windows, tout marche bien j'utilise une clé de 16Go comme dit dans la notices et j'avais mon iso sur le bureau, bref tout va bien l'ordi redémarre sous windows et la il me demande l'installation des pilotes et il n'y a rien à sélectionner .... que faire ?


----------



## orbx (9 Décembre 2019)

Apple n'étant pas un fabricant de composants tout comme un constructeur automobile,, il faut en effet se tourner vers le listing des marques & modèles ======== style Unknown device identifyer.......... 

A moi, sur un Late 2006, avec W7 depuis 2 semaines vite passé en W10, il me manque maintenant le pilote vidéo ATI (le Legacy Vista fonctionnait sous 7) pour gérer un bureau étendu sur second écran, car je n'ai qu'un clone ce soir, hélas!

Sinon, le pilote wifi (changer fichier Broadcom.SYS dans System32) aussi a dû être downgradé suite, parait=il, aux dernières versions W10 1903 & 1909....


----------



## Alz (7 Avril 2020)

*Bonjour,*
Je me permets de faire remonter ce sujet, ayant également les mêmes difficultés que les personnes du topic.

Pour info, j’ai un 
Macbook Pro 13 pouces, mi 2012
Processeur : 2,5 GHz Intel Core i5 double cœur
Mémoire : 4 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
Graphisme : Intel HD Graphics 400 1536 Mo

Je suis parvenu à installer WINDOWS 10 en partition Boot Camp. Lorsque l’installation windows et Boot Camp se terminent, je constate que l’audio ne fonctionne pas : impossible de régler le fond (aucun périphérique détecté), cependant window ne détecte aucun problème… En lisant vos commentaires j’ai pu essayer les différentes solutions de Locke, sans succés. 

Il semble que les « drivers » ou « pilotes » (dsl je m’y connais assez peu) ne soient pas installés, dans l’onglet gestionnaires des périphériques (sous windows) je ne trouve pas de périphérique audio (aucun symbole de micro ou text faisant référence à l’audio). 

De plus, ce problème ce cumul avec une « erreur fatale » (écran bleu) qui pousse mon ordinateur à redémarrer très régulièrement : KERNEL SECURITY CHECK FAILURE.

Concernant les mise à jour des pilotes ou les mise à jour windows : Windows m’explique que tout est à jour ou que les périphériques possèdent les meilleurs versions. 

Pour information, j’ai eu plusieurs problèmes durant la création de la partition Boot Camp, à savoir : 

Lorsque l’installation des fichier windows/apple sur le disque se termine, je partition avec l’espace décidé… Puis l’ordinateur redémarre et :
écran noir accompagné de « no bootable device… »

J’ai pu passer ce problème en appuyant sur ALT et sélectionnant mon disque dur d’installation windows. 
J’ai ensuite accès au programme d’installation mais un nouveau problème survient : lorsque je sélection l’espace Boot Camp il m’est impossible de cliquer sur suivant, un message d’erreur en bas à gauche indique que la partition n’est pas en format GPT mais en MBR et que Windows ne peut pas y être installé.

J’ai essayé plusieurs solutions : changer de clés/disques dur, réinstaller, supprimer ou formater la partition dans le programme d'instalation mais sans succès…

J’ai pu passer ce problème en redémarrant mon PC sous Mac et en effaçant la partie BOOTCAMP sous le formant : Mac OS Etendu (journalisé), ainsi je redémarre en appuyant sur ALT, sélectionnant mon disque dur externe, et une fois sur la liste des partitions : je supprime cette même partition et accède aux étapes suivante (installation de windows/bootcamp).

Voilà pour faire court, actuellement je me retrouve avec une session windows qui plante constamment et qui n’a pas de sonde. Auriez vous des solutions?

Merci!


----------



## Marold (7 Août 2020)

Ici j'ai trouvé un driver pour la caméra :  http://deviceinbox.com/drivers/418-facetime-hd-camera.html


----------



## Marold (9 Août 2020)

MacBook Pro mi 2012
dual boot Catalina Windows 10

Après avoir installé Catalina et toutes ses mises à jour utiliser BootCamp pour partitionner le disque dur.
Connecter de préférence l’ordi par câble en réseau (ce sera plus rapide qu’en wifi).
Mettre une clé USB d’au moins 16 GB.
Utiliser BootCamp et cocher l’option pour télécharger Windows 10 et cocher aussi l’autre option pour qu’il y grave Windows 10 sur votre clé USB.
Dans mon cas il a mis Windows 10 de 2015 (le 1er Windows 10), mais normalement en allant chercher et mettre les drivers conçus pour le MacBook Pro mi 2012.
Formater en Fat32 la partition destinée à Windows 10.
Prendre une autre clé USB déjà gravée avec un ordi sous Windows avec la dernière version de Windows 10 (la 2004).
Redémarrer l’ordi en appuyant sur la touche Alt et sélection la clé USB.
Quand l’installation est finie on constate que 3 matériels ne fonctionnent pas .

le bluetooth
Le son
la caméra.
Pour la caméra j’ai indiqué le driver.
Pour les deux autre il faut remettre la clé USB qui a créé Windows 10 de 2015 .
Choisir les options pour les mettre à jour avec cette clé et les drivers seront mis à jour.


----------



## eric11111 (6 Octobre 2020)

il faut aller sur  ce site : https://www.driverscape.com/manufacturers/apple/laptops-desktops/imac9,1/382 et installer : Realtek_High_Definition_Audio_64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R279.exe pour un imac2019 20"


----------



## Marold (28 Octobre 2020)

ok merci un peu en retard désolé !


----------

